# Phragmipedium Wössen, a mini-Phrag



## Ed M (Oct 10, 2008)

This is a first-bloom seedling of Phragmipedium Wössen, a mini-Phrag hybrid of Phrag. richteri x schlimii, registered by Glanz in 1994. This is from a re-make by my friend Earl Bailey at Orchidbabies.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a very nice Wossen. I like the pale color.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 10, 2008)

What a delicate little beauty. I especially like the darker line of pink around the lip and at the edges of the petals. Phrag. schlimii and it's hybrids are fast becoming my favorite phrags.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice, I really like it....


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2008)

:clap:So cute!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful pastel. Nice sharp photograph


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2008)

yes, very nice decent coloring and good shape (and great close-up)!!! Jean


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice mini with super coloration!

:drool:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

Yay schlimii hybrids! :clap: I like it.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 11, 2008)

Lovely flower and I like how small the plant is.


----------



## Elena (Oct 11, 2008)

So adorable! This one went straight to the top of my wish list.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice pink flower and gorgeous plant!!! Well done!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

That's a real QT! I just ordered from the Bailey's, I didn't order one of those because I have the cross already. Thanx for posting.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## nikv (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi!

I found these available on eBay from Larry's Orchids:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Phragmipedium-Wossen-Hybrid-Orchid-Plant_W0QQitemZ170256713898QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Ed M (Oct 14, 2008)

That's the identical cross of parents, so he must have gotten his from Orchidbabies too.


----------



## nikv (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know, Ed. I purchased one of them for myself! :rollhappy:


----------



## ORG (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice to see this hybrid here. But the plant will be bigger in the future, when it is this cross between richteri and schlimii.
For your information about the name. Wössen is a small village in the south of Bavaria near the border to Austria. There lives the first breeder of this hybrid Franz Glanz.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, I missed this thread. Like Eric said "what a QT" I have a seedling of this cross that I thought was small but apparently not! Love the soft colors.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 18, 2008)

Exceptional pastel pink! And a mini...I have to make note as I have no space left but crave more!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

:rollhappy: No space left?!? I know you're joking! I would post photos of my growing area now but I'm afraid I would get a visit from the building dept.!!!


----------



## gmdiaz (Oct 20, 2008)

Gosh, I do just love these really small phrags. . .and this has such a soft hue!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 21, 2008)

Now I have to learn how to grow phrags.:rollhappy:


----------

